# Three New Green Limited Edition Grand Seikos!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

As part of its 140th Anniversary celebration, Grand Seiko just released another three limited editions (hot on the heels of their two new spring drive LEs from last night), but unlike those two, which featured both next-gen aesthetic design and spring drive movements, this trio is all about old school Grand Seiko charm. Each differs almost exclusively in the color of the dial and are limited to just 140 pieces. These dials feature a Japanese painting technique known as kirazuri, or "sparkling painting." This involves adding flakes of mica, which results in a subtle sparkling quality, giving it that classic GS dynamic flair.










My favorite of the three is this one, the SBGW273. It has the lightest dial of the trio, which, like the others, was apparently inspired by Japan's Genbi Valley. Having not had the pleasure of visiting Genbi, or Japan generally, I'll just have to take their word for it. What I can say is that, particularly in real life photos, this watch looks absolutely fantastic. The dial is a bit lighter in real life, something akin to pale jade, and it's the only one of the three with a blued seconds hand, certainly something I'm a fan of. Like all of the limited editions today, it's in a very restrained and classic 37mm case and closely resembles the very first Grand Seiko from 1960, green hue aside, of course.










The next is the SBGW275, which I would describe as forest green, although it seems to be slightly lighter in real life photography. While it lacks the blued seconds hand of the SBGW273, it does have the distinction of being the sole boutique-only piece of the three. That shouldn't contribute anything to the rarity, as each are limited to a very small 140 pieces total and will sell out very quickly, but it may be worth checking your local GS boutique for availability since I can't speak to this one in particular. Being the only boutique piece didn't affect the price, either, as all three are exactly the same: a surprisingly reasonable $4,900.










The last of the trio is predictably named the SBGW277 and is perhaps somewhere in between the green hue of the other two; it's the one I most closely associate with nature more broadly. Thankfully, like the other models today, the gorgeous dial is free of a date or a power reserve to interfere, although unlike the new, considerably more expensive, 9RA2-powered models that came out last night, there is no power reserve on the back. No, these watches are powered by the thoroughly old school mechanical 9S64; no spring drives here.










That movement, shown here, is a hand winding, complication-free calibre, which is extremely well-suited to such classical designs. Because GS used a manual winding movement instead of an automatic, the thickness is kept down to a quite reasonable 11.6mm; it's no ultra-thin, but you should consider that these feature a rather enormous box crystal. They should, therefore, wear thinner on the wrist than these dimensions would suggest.

Unfortunately, I'm simply not able to write fast enough to keep up with pre-orders, so as far as I'm aware, the two we offer (the SBGW273 and SBGW277) were already sold out here at Timeless by the time you're reading this. That's just how it goes with Grand Seiko these days. That said, there is plenty of time left in 2021 for more GS production and limited edition models, so stay tuned for more to come.​


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

I think GS is just trolling us now. They heard we wanted a thinner smaller diver. So they decided to show us how they really feel by giving us these instead. 😂😂😂😂


(ok…. Ok…. I’ll admit it…. These are beautiful. I bet they are stunning in the metal.…… but I can’t help it…. seriously?! 😀)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

All beauties, was able to snag one of the 275's but was really torn vs the 277 . . . stop it already GS, you're gonna make me a destitute


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Good day for GS 


Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I like the green one


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Im so glad that green is not my color because all three are gorgeous watches.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Good job I’m not in a position to buy TLW as I’m pretty sure I would be unable to decide which one to get.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Priced just low enough to be almost accessible compared to the 10k new spring drives …. Sadly for me I’m firmly in the 9F camp with the new pricing scheme from GS. Gorgeous.


----------



## sensejae (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the no date dial. But seems bit too simple with just GS logo. Seems more feminine. Seems bit off for me, although I think with more sporty black leather strap, it could look better.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

sensejae said:


> I like the no date dial. But seems bit too simple with just GS logo. Seems more feminine. Seems bit off for me, although I think with more sporty black leather strap, it could look better.


You might be right. It's supposed to harken back to the first Grand Seiko (so says me, anyway), but that one had Diashock written on it. I guess the question would be what to write down there this time.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

LE. Sigh.


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Can't decide between the 275 and 277. But it will be hard to get for MSRP outside US


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

I managed to secure one through a friend who has a relationship with a local GS dealer. Put my deposit down for a SBGW273. Now I just have to wait patiently until November


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Nippero said:


> I managed to secure one through a friend who has a relationship with a local GS dealer. Put my deposit down for a SBGW273. Now I just have to wait patiently until November


Congrats! It's probably the most unique one of the trio. GS has never had a pistachio dial (or am I wrong?). And this fantastic blued seconds' hand...


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Green is the new blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Have you heard about more accurate delivery dates from you ADs? Mine claims it’ll be Nov.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

bibbibart said:


> Have you heard about more accurate delivery dates from you ADs? Mine claims it'll be Nov.


I haven't heard anything. November is the official word. With the pandemic, I'd expect a delay rather than early delivery, but I guess we'll see as we get closer to November.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Emailed the GS Boutique a few days ago asking for eta for my 275 and they said November, if late hopefully in by Xmas


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

So, we'd love to see pics on wrist....


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

jdelage said:


> So, we'd love to see pics on wrist....


Kinda odd, but I guess no news outlet was able to get a hold of any samples? Maybe they didnt bother since its such a limited run.

Still no news on my SBGW273.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh, I thought they had all been distributed by now.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

jdelage said:


> Oh, I thought they had all been distributed by now.


Nope, "November" is the promised delivery window. No specific date given.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay !!! GS Boutique just emailed me - they got the 275 earlier than expected from Japan and will be shipping mine for projected delivery Oct 28th. Looking forward with much anticipation, pics upon! receipt !!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yep!

Received the same email from GS 

if you ordered one check email and spam folders!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Just in today, quite a beautiful dial with subtle changes depending on the light, quite satisfied . . .


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sometimes the dial is bright and other times more muted...the first picture the lighting provided a bright dial and the second one shows a more muted dial.....brilliant work as usual by Grand Seiko


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Someone put an SBGW275 up on C24 for $15k...


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

jdelage said:


> Someone put an SBGW275 up on C24 for $15k...


Yep. And the same person on ebay @ $17k…


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. I can already hear my checkbook whimpering…..


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Nokie said:


> Very nice. I can already hear my checkbook whimpering…..


Noo dont feed the flippers.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

I just looked at Timeless's website, are they closed and out of business?


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

DustinS said:


> I just looked at Timeless's website, are they closed and out of business?


A sort of, you may say. They have been swallowed by WOS…


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

bibbibart said:


> A sort of, you may say. They have been swallowed by WOS…


I had no idea. Thanks, bibbibart.


Having a great time….


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

WOS?


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

jdelage said:


> WOS?


Watches of Switzerland


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh interesting.. I noticed their facebook page said they were closing for a few weeks in October, but Google Maps says permanently closed. I guess that explains it.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Look at their Instagram. The most recent post shows a goodbye dinner photo with the so-far owners. Relevant emails had been sent to their clients. The open up again on Nov. 9.


----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

drhr said:


> Just in today, quite a beautiful dial with subtle changes depending on the light, quite satisfied . . .
> 
> View attachment 16205543
> View attachment 16205544
> ...


Amazing!! Dial is beautiful. so wish I saw the preorder would have gotten this for my self. Your lucky very lucky. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

D58 said:


> Amazing!! Dial is beautiful. so wish I saw the preorder would have gotten this for my self. Your lucky very lucky. Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah, feel fortunate and sorry you missed getting one. With all that GS is doing with these kinda different dials, perhaps more iterations will be forthcoming . . . .


----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

drhr said:


> Thanks! Yeah, feel fortunate and sorry you missed getting one. With all that GS is doing with these kinda different dials, perhaps more iterations will be forthcoming . . . .


If I got to purchase every watch I’ve wanted I’d need 3 more jobs. Lol. And 24 more hrs in a day to enjoy them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

D58 said:


> If I got to purchase every watch I’ve wanted I’d need 3 more jobs. Lol. And 24 more hrs in a day to enjoy them all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you at least wear two at a time? Enjoy your watch collection more with this one weird trick.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Do you at least wear two at a time? Enjoy your watch collection more with this one weird trick.


Hahaha no I haven’t pulled a Schwarzkopf. I thought about it but my right wrist has a mind of it’s on and would probably cause more harm then good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

First non-stock photos of 273 & 277 I’ve seen. Taken from theminutemon Instagram. 

Love the 277.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

bibbibart said:


> First non-stock photos of 273 & 277 I’ve seen. Taken from theminutemon Instagram.
> 
> Love the 277.


I saw those as I follow him too (great guy, drop by CaratCo in Flushing, NY!)

Bit confused and concerned about the SBGW273 (my incoming). Probably just the lighting but that looks way less green than I expected and the seconds hand doesnt look blue at all.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

It is most probably the lighting issue. The seconds hand must be blue just like in other blue-handed GSs.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

bibbibart said:


> Watches of Switzerland


Well, I am assuming that sucks since they were great and I can't imagine being in a chain will be good for anyone.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

Luis at the Miami GS Boutique just asked if I wanted either of these -- I declined. He's going down his waiting list but might have one left in the end.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Luis at the Miami GS Boutique just asked if I wanted either of these -- I declined. He's going down his waiting list but might have one left in the end.
> 
> View attachment 16218584


What did you do? Declined??? 

Have you got more photos of these beauties? They look stunning.


----------



## covfefewithsugar (May 14, 2021)

Nippero said:


> the seconds hand doesnt look blue at all.


That's actually somewhat common with GS blued hands. It will look black or very nearly black in some common lighting conditions.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

bibbibart said:


> What did you do? Declined???
> 
> Have you got more photos of these beauties? They look stunning.


Decided to wait on upcoming models. That was the only photo Luis sent me.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

"You want price gouging? We got yer price gouging."


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Luis at the Miami GS Boutique just asked if I wanted either of these -- I declined. He's going down his waiting list but might have one left in the end.
> 
> View attachment 16218584


Thank you for that info sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

Chrono Brewer said:


> "You want price gouging? We got yer price gouging."
> 
> View attachment 16225896


$9,500 one is gone already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Locutusaborg said:


> $9,500 one is gone already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably bought by the person selling theirs for USD 15k. At times like this, I'm glad that I'm on the wrong side of the pond and therefore don't have to endure getting turned down by the AD/boutique.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0 (Sep 5, 2019)

54B said:


> Probably bought by the person selling theirs for USD 15k. At times like this, I'm glad that I'm on the wrong side of the pond and therefore don't have to endure getting turned down by the AD/boutique.


Been watching SBGW275 listings, another one came and went for 9k on chrono24 before the 9.5k was snatched up. Doubt the 15k seller is buying multiple pieces and trying to drive the price up. Risky strategy and there are no other listings near that 15k mark. Wish chrono24 would list sold items so people would have a better idea of what second hand prices actually are. Last few years of watch collecting has been frustrating to say the least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Been watching SBGW275 listings, another one came and went for 9k on chrono24 before the 9.5k was snatched up. Doubt the 15k seller is buying multiple pieces and trying to drive the price up. Risky strategy and there are no other listings near that 15k mark. Wish chrono24 would list sold items so people would have a better idea of what second hand prices actually are. Last few years of watch collecting has been frustrating to say the least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. My comment was meant tongue in cheek. 

As you say, watch collecting is frustrating with current prices and inflated secondary prices. But, on the other hand, there’s now plenty of fun to be had at multiple price points.


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful but like many GS' way too expensive for what they are. 

I know that's a debate for lovers of GS but, I personally wouldn't buy any GS new because one takes a bath on the drop in value almost immediately. Sad but true.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Gerry.GEG said:


> one takes a bath on the drop in value almost immediately. Sad but true.


Not for all models. As shown in this thread, some units of those models are already hitting the 2nd hand market at a premium.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone get a piece from an AD yet? Not the online or retail GS Boutique.


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

Gerry.GEG said:


> Beautiful but like many GS' way too expensive for what they are.
> 
> I know that's a debate for lovers of GS but, I personally wouldn't buy any GS new because one takes a bath on the drop in value almost immediately. Sad but true.


Sounds like you are into watches for the wrong reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Nippero said:


> Anyone get a piece from an AD yet? Not the online or retail GS Boutique.


There are already quite a few 273s on Instagram.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Anyone get a piece from an AD yet? Not the online or retail GS Boutique.


Just found a 273 and 277 in the metal at an AD. Call The Diamond Cellar in Nashville and ask for Paige if you want one.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Just found a 273 and 277 in the metal at an AD. Call The Diamond Cellar in Nashville and ask for Paige if you want one.
> 
> View attachment 16237040
> View attachment 16237039


Thanks, I passed the info onto some friends who were looking for a piece. I already have a deposit down for a 273, just havent heard any news from the AD yet for mine :\


----------



## Jaybrgsn (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a 273. The photos posted by chrono brewer are an accurate depiction of it’s color. The dial can read gold-ish in bright side lighting; in lower or normal lighting, it’s the pale light green you’d expect. Seconds hand is noticeably blue


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Gerry.GEG said:


> Beautiful but like many GS' way too expensive for what they are.
> 
> I know that's a debate for lovers of GS but, I personally wouldn't buy any GS new because one takes a bath on the drop in value almost immediately. Sad but true.


For what they offer, they’re actually cheap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybrgsn (Jul 2, 2020)

A 273, about a week old. I expected to like the 277 darker green better but didn’t, this one had more color variation, silvery green in some light and gold pale green at times. The case style looks great in this smaller size, calatrava like 
even.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

a long shot but anyone can source a 275 or 277 sitting at boutique somewhere?


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

NightScar said:


> a long shot but anyone can source a 275 or 277 sitting at boutique somewhere?


275 was an online exclusive. I saw a 277 a few weeks ago. Try calling this dealer.



Chrono Brewer said:


> Just found a 273 and 277 in the metal at an AD. Call The Diamond Cellar in Nashville and ask for Paige if you want one.
> 
> View attachment 16237040
> View attachment 16237039


----------



## acebruin (Sep 14, 2021)

FYI, Nashville dealer won't ship. They're only selling the greens locally.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Chrono Brewer said:


> 275 was an online exclusive. I saw a 277 a few weeks ago. Try calling this dealer.



thanks, i did see that but i figure it sold since it was posted 2 weeks ago, i tried calling anyways and paige was too busy, i tried a handful of times and she's always with a customer

and i assume the 275s aren't gon' get a restock since only 140 are made and probably all sold? i hope they had some delays in production and they didnt sell all 140 yet but im not holding my breathe


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

speaking of 275......


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

acebruin said:


> FYI, Nashville dealer won't ship. They're only selling the greens locally.


Ah, my apologies. Didn’t realize.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

duplicate


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## acebruin (Sep 14, 2021)

Chrono Brewer said:


> Ah, my apologies. Didn’t realize.


No need to apologies. We appreciate the look out.  I tried to get them to ship to me but they wouldn't budge. Haha thank you!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGW275


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally got my SBGW273


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

deepsea03 said:


> SBGW275


Spectacular, can't wait for the BOR bracelet I ordered for mine (might have already posted the sentiment, not sure ) !!


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

Nippero said:


> Finally got my SBGW273
> View attachment 16280147
> 
> View attachment 16280148
> ...


Looks amazing. Have you tried it on any other straps? Seems like a bunch of different straps would suit it.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Watchretriever said:


> Looks amazing. Have you tried it on any other straps? Seems like a bunch of different straps would suit it.


I am planning to. I also want the GS deployant for this. But for now i am enjoying the brown gator strap more than I expected to.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

Nippero said:


> I am planning to. I also want the GS deployant for this. But for now i am enjoying the brown gator strap more than I expected to.


The brown gator looks great. Did it take long to break in? Some other gator straps I've had from GS come a bit stiff.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Watchretriever said:


> The brown gator looks great. Did it take long to break in? Some other gator straps I've had from GS come a bit stiff.


Hm I didn't notice any stiffness with mine. But I do also leave it strapped to my watch winder (with that specific winder module turned off of course lol), so that may have sped up any "breaking in" necessary.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

Nippero said:


> Hm I didn't notice any stiffness with mine. But I do also leave it strapped to my watch winder (with that specific winder module turned off of course lol), so that may have sped up any "breaking in" necessary.


Good to know, thanks for sharing. I bet keeping it wrapped around the wonder cushion helps as well.


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> SBGW275


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> SBGW275


I have the 275 and waiting for the bracelet to come in. Its really stunning.


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

Nippero said:


> Finally got my SBGW273
> View attachment 16280147
> 
> View attachment 16280148
> ...


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

I have the 273. You might try it on a suede strap -- looks great.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

And in the morning sun…


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

Now that these have been out in the wild a bit, what’s everyone’s favorite of the bunch? I think mines the 273


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

277, but I’m evidently biased.


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

Watchretriever said:


> Now that these have been out in the wild a bit, what’s everyone’s favorite of the bunch? I think mines the 273


Still wish I could have secured a 275 for the wife before they sold out. I'd wear a 277.


----------



## acebruin (Sep 14, 2021)

I have the 273. I'm biased as well.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

Has anyone who ordered the 273 or 277 not yet received theirs? My AD originally promised end of December, then said end of March and still nothing. They keep assuring me that it's just delayed and will eventually come in, but I'm beginning to lose faith since I know so many people received theirs months ago.


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Watchretriever said:


> Has anyone who ordered the 273 or 277 not yet received theirs? My AD originally promised end of December, then said end of March and still nothing. They keep assuring me that it's just delayed and will eventually come in, but I'm beginning to lose faith since I know so many people received theirs months ago.


From what my AD said, these were released in a single batch. I don't think you'll be getting one at this rate.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

super_purple said:


> From what my AD said, these were released in a single batch. I don't think you'll be getting one at this rate.


Thanks yeah I’m definitely not optimistic. Limited edition numbered to 140 so it shouldn’t be too hard to keep track of what is left to ship and doesn’t make sense that only a few would be delayed this long unless perhaps there were some that didn’t pass their quality control checks.

I’m moreso frustrated with the AD. I put a deposit to buy and have been assured that I will receive the watch. I definitely won’t be buying from them again. Their communication throughout has been terrible.


----------



## Jaybrgsn (Jul 2, 2020)

^ That was the same message my AD gave me also. A single release, two watches per dealer, done in November.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Shameless bump to show off the strap I finally got from Delugs. Had to get it as a custom strap so it would fit the GS deployant properly. Took 4 months...


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

super_purple said:


> From what my AD said, these were released in a single batch. I don't think you'll be getting one at this rate.





Jaybrgsn said:


> ^ That was the same message my AD gave me also. A single release, two watches per dealer, done in November.


Just closing the loop on this, my AD did come through and I received my SBGW273 and SBGW277 today. Now I have a bit of a dilemma in that I added some other pieces to the collection in my impatience and need to decide what stays and what goes. Beautiful watches though!


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nippero said:


> Shameless bump to show off the strap I finally got from Delugs. Had to get it as a custom strap so it would fit the GS deployant properly. Took 4 months...
> 
> View attachment 16606871


Any more pics of this? What color strap did you go with and mind sharing what you paid for the GS deployant?


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Funny enough, there is someone on Rolex Forum who just minutes ago put for sale both SBGW 273 & 277, BNIB. Shocking coincident.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

TightLines612 said:


> Any more pics of this? What color strap did you go with and mind sharing what you paid for the GS deployant?


I can take more pics tomorrow, anything specific you wanna see?

The deployant was part B1XP51SA00W and cost me $250. I ordered this through my local AD.

The strap was from Delugs, Glossy Grey Alligator, custom length 130mm and 60mm. Cost me $145 + $9 shipping.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nippero said:


> I can take more pics tomorrow, anything specific you wanna see?
> 
> The deployant was part B1XP51SA00W and cost me $250. I ordered this through my local AD.
> 
> The strap was from Delugs, Glossy Grey Alligator, custom length 130mm and 60mm. Cost me $145 + $9 shipping.


Thanks for the info. Would really like to see the glossy grey with the light green dial.


----------

